# How high should arm be presented?



## Ebraheem Bharoochi (Oct 22, 2014)

hi, on sunday at training I got into a slight argument with one of our senior trainers. he insists that the arm should be raised high for the dog to reach for it. I understand that the arm shouldn't be too low. but what is the highest it should be? what I have noticed from the dogs he trains, they end up munching and not gripping the arm. attached is a pic of how he presents the arm. I feel that this is too high. the dog perform wonderfully though. please correct me if I am wrong. :?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if dog is not gripping full and firm and munching, it most likely does not have much to do with the height of the presentation...

most people I know will start with lower easier presentations for some dogs that need it..

many people will start with sleeve a little lower and then pull back and up into the chest area as the dog is striking to get the dog to come up and strike higher and faster..and the backward motion re-enforces the prey by moving away, for dogs that need it more.

somewhere in the chest region is where most people present.. most people want the dogs coming off the ground for bites..


----------



## Ebraheem Bharoochi (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanx for the response. Clears up a lot. so best to start low and work upwards instead of starting high


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ebraheem Bharoochi said:


> Thanx for the response. Clears up a lot. so *best to start low and work upwards instead of starting high*


I never said that, just to be clear


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

its not best to start low. you want the dog to launch upwards to get a nice powerful strike. your senior trainer seems to know that they're talking about. joby too.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the dogs need to see all types of presentations.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The angle of presentation can have a lot to do with the "munching".


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

"Eb"

a photo frozen in time won't always give the complete picture

like Joby wrote .... try to read exactly what someone writes and NOT paraphrase it back to them it in your own words. if it's not crystal clear, ask them to repeat and/or expand and they probably will
- but don't feel like the Lone Ranger ... readers rarely do that

in my opinion ... much more important to develop the dog's motivation to engage and grip than worry about vertical height of the sleeve

what is see more often that i think is stupid training is when the helper "feeds" the sleeve like a big piece of candy. better to stick with food for those types of dogs 

for what it's worth, there are other methods of initial training where the dog is actually brought up on lead and PLACED on the grip (but usually suit not sleeve)

guess you are doing IPO (which i don't do), but i have done a lot of sleeve work so i thought i'd post my .02 anyway ... since it's just like walking a dog in public //lol//


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The angle of presentation can have a lot to do with the "munching".


for sure.


----------

